# No libido after long tren ace test prop cycle please help



## Momey333

I done 24 week tren ace test prop 100mg of each EOD I been doing hcg 500iu twice a week during cycle , I'm one week into PCT and my dick works but I'm not horny at all my balls are pretty big
i been taking 20 mg nolva and 50mg clomid daily 
what should I do I want to be able to get horny again I have 0 motivation to chase females 
should I go and get blood work done right now or wait till I'm done with pct ?
i ordered hcgenerate and phytoserm today 
I'm only 20 years old please help me out I know I made huge dumb mistake 

please give me advice and your thought

i lost track of time I would have came off of roids 3 months not 6 months
sorry if I'm not writing properly English is not my first language 

I ordered more nolva + torem today too


----------



## PillarofBalance

Hcgenerate is crap return it and get your money back.

Stay on the clomid and nolva. It's gonna take time. This is the consequence of doing something as stupid as you have done...


----------



## ECKSRATED

Lol what the fukk man. U lost track of time? Seriously? That's the dumbest excuse I've ever heard. And you're only fukking 20!!! Well at least you know you're dumb. 

First off don't waste your money on that garbage hcgenerate. Second just continue your pct and hopefully things will go back to normal. You're only a week into it. Give it some time. And no bloods right now. 

And please stop saying roids. U sound like a little kid saying that.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Didn't see POB posted first.


----------



## Momey333

I just want to be normal again 
Should I see Endocronoligst ? 
Please help me with dosage of clomid and nolva
Should I add torem to the mix ?
I ordered liquid cialis too should I take it with my pct ?


----------



## Momey333

Thank you all for quick reply by the way 
I'm here sitting in my room crying 
I pulled more chicks on roids than my entire life
Now I can't pull one and I have no libido


----------



## PillarofBalance

This is pathetic. Just stop. Take your pct and stop whining.


----------



## Bro Bundy

you used tren for a very long time.Its by far the hardest compound to recover from.With good pharma grade pct products and a aggressive pct protocol you may recover your natty test.If you dont have bloods before the cycle u will never know if u truly recovered from it so u may have to go on feel.I know it took me a very long time to feel normal again after tren.


----------



## Momey333

Should I add torem to my pct ? 
Is 50mg clomid 20 mg nolva daily good ?


----------



## Momey333

I know it's pathetic but I'm only 20 and made gigantic mistake I'm here to get helped


----------



## Seeker

Lol I'm sorry but damn " I pulled more chics on roids and now I can't pull one'" Lolol sorry.  look you're 20 years old and hopefully you'll bounce back. You probably will but now you have to tough it out, finish your pct, I would also consume a ton of antioxidants, especially pomegranate juice,  and try to bounce yourself back to health , stay away from drugs and alcohol. Who Dafuq advised you to do such a stupid thing?! Damn dude.


----------



## Momey333

Should I add torem to my pct ? 
Is 50mg clomid 20 mg nolva daily good ?


----------



## Momey333

Should I run letro during pct too ?


----------



## ECKSRATED

This should be a sticky on why to do research first and not be a fukktard


----------



## Beedeezy

Momey333 said:


> Should I add torem to my pct ?
> Is 50mg clomid 20 mg nolva daily good ?



Mommyhelp333, get your shit together and calm the fvck down. Flipping out and crying isn't going to change a thing, so quit that shit!
Finish your pct, everyone has a dip after ending a cycle its part of the game. Stay the course and see how things go over the next few weeks.
Some suggest 100mg clomid and 40mg nolva for the first two weeks of pct, then drop down to 50/20. 
Good luck, stop the whinning, and stop taking drugs. You're 20yo for fvcks sake, your test levels were probably through the roof before you started this cycle. Next time you want to buy drugs to help you in the gym, instead spend that money on a professional to help with diet and programming.


----------



## BiologicalChemist

Don't do letro in pct? ...What the others said. BE PATIENT. These things take a long time to recover, especially Tren. You made a decision that you regret..now relax and deal with it. You learnt something. I have faith you will recover just fine at your age...it might still take some time though. Make sure you get legit nolva/clomid (this is important). Stick with it...I recommend a rigorous PCT 6 weeks at least...a lot of guys find the clomid and nolva actually suppress your sex drive while your on them during pct so you might not start to feel "better" until after pct. Get your bloods after your PCT. See where you stand (important)...LH, FSH, Test Levels, Free Test, SHBG, E2 etc....it won't look perfect but it will tell you if you're responding to the PCT. Good luck.


----------



## snake

Momey333 said:


> what should I do I want to be able to get horny again I have 0 motivation to chase females





Momey333 said:


> I ordered liquid cialis too should I take it with my pct ?



The Cialis will help with blood flow to your Jimmy, it's not going to increase desire. Therefore if getting wood is not a problem but desire is, forgo the Cialis. The last thing you need to do now is add more chemicals to this mess you created.

Look, I'm not going to lecture you; you really stepped on your dick here but you are now doing the right thing by asking these vets. Just for future reference, "An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure".


----------



## Tren4Life

24 week tren cycle

I'm speechless....


----------



## DreamChaser

Tren4Life said:


> 24 week tren cycle
> 
> I'm speechless....



I was a little lost for words too


----------



## LeanHerm

Don't run metro or torem, run your pct and give it time.  It's gonna take months to recover from a harsh cycle like this.  Hopefully your serms are legit too, which seems nowadays having legit serms from a research company is rare.  Toughen up cupcake, you'll be fine.  

Just want to add this is the stupidest thing you could've done at your age.  Stick around, take your shots from the fellas here, and let us teach you how to not be a dumbass.


The problem with harsh long cycles like this is recovery.  You'll be so fuked up and hpta will be shutdown so hard that recovering takes a long long time.  This leads to losing a lot of gains you made from your cycle.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

lol most of us have done something dumb in the beginning bud . It may seem helpless now but you should recover . Take the good advise the guys are offering you and also learn the hard lesson that powerful hormones will have powerful effects both good and bad. Before you jump into anything else make sure your well versed in what it is going to do and run it by someone or ones that will critique  your plan and help you tune it correctly to protect yourself


----------



## Beedeezy

Tren4Life said:


> 24 week tren cycle
> 
> I'm speechless....



This kid should get an award, or you are now his mentor.


----------



## tunafisherman

I'm just trying to figure out how he lost all of his game when he stopped "taking roids."  Shit, AAS helps you look better, but you don't get game from a syringe.  This sounds like a troll.


----------



## Milo

Sticky for future idiots.
You've received some good advice OP. Do what has been asked.


----------



## Dex

This can't be a serious post.


----------



## Momey333

I'm thinking about going on trt test e dose for life
Is it a good idea ? I'm only 20

I ran pro hormones super drop , hdrol and bunch of other ones when I was 16/17 and didn't use pct I'm sure my testosterone is out of whack


----------



## Momey333

Or should I go give blood test and see an Endocronoligst ?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Lol dude go to the doc and get your levels checked. U made this shitstorm now u have to deal with it like a man. Go to the doc a few weeks after you finish your pct and take it from there. 

U ran a lot of prohormones at 16 years old ? Dude what the fukk? What is wrong with u kids these days.


----------



## Momey333

Or should I self medicate with test ?
Inject 200mg test e every week for the rest of my life 
I will get blood test tomorrow and post it here


----------



## Bro Bundy

cant you read? Administering self trt takes knowledge you dont have.Your gonna cause more damage to yourself..


----------



## ECKSRATED

No do not self medicate. Do u not fukking listen? Why go get bloods tomorrow? It won't be accurate if you're taking pct meds. Stop being a fukking hard head and listen to what we are sayin . Continue your pct and then get bloods. I will not respond to this fukking thread again and nor should anyone else. This kids a fukking hard head.


----------



## silvereyes87

On trt for the rest of your life starting at 20 smh.


----------



## PillarofBalance

This has to be a troll... 

You got your answers op. Closing this thread.


----------

